# Fitting and turning...never say can't



## Norman Anderson (30/4/19)

Just a hobby and I like to play on the machines. Try to make anything. Time, patience and being sober is the most important when working on these machines. Just a few pics of what I have made

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## M.Adhir (30/4/19)

Wow!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (23/12/19)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hazard (23/12/19)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)

Is that an atty stand ?
WOW !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Is that an atty stand ?
> WOW !


Yes, it is a atty stand that I have made on request for Capital Vapes

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/12/19)

A few axtras for the farmers batling to get parts for their equipment

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)

Awesome job bro.
It must be great to have access to a workshop for some hobbying.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (3/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Awesome job bro.
> It must be great to have access to a workshop for some hobbying.


It used to be my Dads machinery, he taught me how to work on them and now I'm teaching my sons as well. Just love it to work with my hands.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)

That makes it so much more pleasing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (13/3/20)

I have loaded the photo under wet classic shaving as I have made my own handle, yes the purple one as the one I had broke

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/3/20)

Norman Anderson said:


> I have loaded the photo under wet classic shaving as I have made my own handle, yes the purple one as the one I had broke
> View attachment 192146


Wow. Out of what did you make it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)

Shxt bro , what do you grow on your face ? barbed wire 
Nice turning there !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (16/3/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wow. Out of what did you make it?


Relatively cheap alliminium with a not too shabby paint job on it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (19/11/21)

Some fittings for compressor heads repaired

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/21)

Norman Anderson said:


> Some fittings for compressor heads repaired



Impressive, buuuuut Repaired? ... I thought pressure vessel components had to be made from virgin stock and pressure tested?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (19/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Impressive, buuuuut Repaired? ... I thought pressure vessel components had to be made from virgin stock and pressure tested?


They were presure tested when I was done and worked 100%.
Just the right tools and a bit of brains

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (19/11/21)

Coupling for a very large compressor, now goin to make new couplings so that normal air pipe can fit on them. Once done will post a pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Norman Anderson (1/12/21)

New coupling done and ready for testing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------

